# Full Sail



## tenor_singer (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a senior student who was just accepted to Full Sail. He is excited and talked to me about his conversation with the owner's sister.

I couldn't help but notice a bunch of "sales lines" given to him. I know her job is to get him to choose their school and in the end get his $41K +. 

My question... anybody out there attend this program? Is it as reputable as she made it sound? This kid will be hocking himself up to his rear to attend and I just have a bad feeling about the school in general. 

I am hoping that I am wrong and am just being overly cautious. Any feedback you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi tenor_singer, there are a couple of threads on Full Sail in the student feedback section. Two of our members have graduated from FS and have provided their thoughts and comments.

I am also going to move this topic to that section as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tenor_singer (Apr 19, 2005)

I remember seeing something about full sail several months ago but couldn't remember where it was in the forum.

Having just perused the other full sail topics in this section, I don't feel as though any further responses are necessary (unless there is more information that the previous posts lack). 

thanks Mayhem for helping me put this where it belongs and pointing out where the previous threads were .

Tenor.


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 19, 2005)

Happy to help.


----------

